# A-MAZE-N-SMOKER Slogan Help?



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys,

Recently, a few posts have got me thinking about a "Slogan" or "Catch Phrase" for my little gadget.

*"TBS For Dummies"*

*"EZ TBS"*

*"So Easy, Even A Caveman Can Do It" - Bassman*

Your input is greatly appreciated!

Todd


----------



## porked (Apr 3, 2011)

Dummies? Ouch! And I bought 2 of 'em. LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2011)

How 'bout----->   "We do not manufacture creosote---That's the other guy!"

This is true, but I like your's better *"TBS For Dummies"*

Bear


----------



## bassman (Apr 3, 2011)

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER        So easy, even a caveman can do it.


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 3, 2011)

Its A-Maze-N! 

It's not your fathers smoker

Your wife is SMOOOKIN! and she'll probably get it right using the A-Maze-N gizmo

Sawdust never smelt so good?

Become A-Maze-N

It's not how big your meat is but how you smoke your meat.

Your family will beg you to smoke!

Ok I'm out of ideas


----------



## cycletrash (Apr 3, 2011)

dust is us !

A-maze-n !


----------



## mossymo (Apr 3, 2011)

A couple that come to mind off the top of my head may all ready have trademark problems with:

- "Good recipe's use the right amount of ingredients together, smoke is an ingredient; control the amount of smoke easily with A-MAZE-N Smoker"

- "Drink a little drink, smoke a little smoke"

- "Sending award winning smoke signals from Minnesota"

- "Set it and forget it"

- "I knew I had a winner when I put my meat in her"

- "Smells like Texas in your backyard"


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 3, 2011)

sawdust never smelt so good!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

Smells like Texas in your backyard HAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2011)

A-MAZE-N....where no smoker has gone before 

A-MAZE-N....the smoke that takes you to new highs

A-MAZE-N....the smoke you can relaxes with

A-MAZE-N....what this smoke will do for you

A-MAZE-N....cold smoke or hot smoke..this smoke is no joke

A-MAZE-N....meat, veggies or cheese, smokin' becomes a breeze

A-MAZE-N....usin' this for beef or pork, food tasters will know you're not a dork

A-MAZE-N....smokin' veggies will get you no wedgies

A-MAZE-N....great flavor without the aftertaste

A-MAZE-N....

It's too early to keep this up! More coffee

Good luck Todd


----------



## nwdave (Apr 3, 2011)

This one get's my vote.

 


DaveOmak said:


> A-MAZE-N....cold smoke or hot smoke..this smoke is no joke
> 
> It's too early to keep this up! More coffee
> 
> Good luck Todd


----------



## smokin irish (Apr 3, 2011)

Meat Candy...With  A-Mazn-N

The sweet little smoker


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

So Easy even a Bear and a Scarbelly can use it


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> So Easy even a Bear and a Scarbelly can use it




I resemble that!

How 'bout, "Even a Dumb Old Bear can use it"???

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2011)

All good Todd, can't wait to see what you decide on.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 3, 2011)

the best smoker for the 21st century

this smoker can smoke everything under ths sun

you'll love THIS dust

big or small this can smoke it all

you'll be amazed how easy it is to smoke with

couple off the top from me...good luck todd!


----------



## racincowboy (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a couple I thought off in a couple minutes.

A-maze-n-smoker Yes, it really is that Amazing. Try it and you can be a smoke artist as well.

A-maze-n-smoker, Bringing your smoke to a new level

A-maze-n-smoker, Bringing your Q to a new level of amazing

That is what I came up with and I dont even have one yet. I really need to get that thing ordered I have some cheese and bacon calling my name.

50 SMF Brothers and sisters testimonials cannot be wrong.

Lance


----------



## nwdave (Apr 3, 2011)

les3176 said:


> the best smoker for the 21st century
> 
> this smoker can smoke everything under ths sun
> 
> ...


I was looking for one more verse with all the above, read top to bottom as one article then add

Burma Shave!!

Not really rhyming, but it's got that feel to those old roadsigns we use to see, well, Bear and Al use to see anyway.


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 3, 2011)

smokin is a nasty habit, but it just got harder to quit...A-Maze-N


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2011)

"Smoke Your Meat... It's A-Maze-N"

"The A-Maze-N Smokathon"

" Got TBS? A-Maze-N's the Cure"

"The A-Maze-N Smoke Generator... It's Simply Superb"


----------



## smoke king (Apr 3, 2011)

Kind of a take off of JP61:

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER...

The Simply A-maze-ing Smoke Generator

or

The A-maze-ingly Simple Smoke Generator


----------



## gotarace (Apr 3, 2011)

Thin Blue Smoke-It's "A-MAZE-N" LY Easy


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

*Hot or Cold it is AMAZE-N Simply AMAZE-N!*


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

We leave the Creosote to the Railroads...


----------



## gotarace (Apr 3, 2011)

Thin Blue Smoke-Pure and Easy-It's A-MAZE-N


----------



## boykjo (Apr 3, 2011)

I am awful at this kind off stuff but here goes................

The a-maze-n-smoker sucks..... the TBS  into your bbq

That all I have to say about that..............


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 4, 2011)

Great Ideas Guys!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

NWDave said:


> I was looking for one more verse with all the above, read top to bottom as one article then add
> 
> Burma Shave!!
> 
> Not really rhyming, but it's got that feel to those old roadsigns we use to see, well, Bear and Al use to see anyway.


I'm not old enough to remember those little signs, in sequence, along the road.

Not Me---Hu-uh.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don't / Try passing / On a slope / Unless you have / A periscope / Burma-Shave
If daisies / Are your / Favorite flower / Keep pushin' up those / Miles per hour / Burma-Shave
He lit a match / To check gas tank / That's why / They call him / Skinless Frank / Burma Shave
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2011)

*Get an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER---and leave the Creosote toThe Other Guy!*

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Todd's A-Maze-N Smoker.... I use that -BEEEP- on Everything!


----------



## venture (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote for your wife.  She saved you from yourself the first time!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hassle-Free A-Maze-N Smoke

Relax... A-Maze-N at Work


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

How about the device that killed the creosote machine


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 4, 2011)

*BE A-MAZE-N WITH YOUR SMOKES*


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG!... ...


Get an A-MAZE-N if you are A-CRAVE-N SMOKE!


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Find your way to perfect BBQ...    A-MAZE-N SMOKER

The search for great smoke is over... A-MAZE-N SMOKER


----------



## meateater (Apr 4, 2011)

From Butts To Bones

For A Perfect Smoke Ring.

Get An AMNS

You'll Be The Smoking King.

Corny but what the hey.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 5, 2011)

Todd,







   Do you have a top ten list yet?


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 5, 2011)

Smoke it, Don't Choke it!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

TJohnson said:


>


*I LOVE THAT !*

Those who have tried other "cold smokers" understand how really important that is!

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Apr 10, 2011)

A-maze-n-smoker - The name says it all.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 10, 2011)

i like the no creosote idea.........also if you could work in the fact that no pumps or retro fit is needed................


----------



## canned smoke (Apr 22, 2011)

Leave the competition in the _DUST_

Drop A-MAZE-N-SMOKER in, kick creosote out


----------



## michael ark (Apr 22, 2011)

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER it's legal to get hooked on our dust.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Todd, how 'bout this:

A-MAZE-N-SMOKER---"Buy one, or I'll sic my Bear on ya!"


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 22, 2011)

Got mine today with 5 extra pounds of Cherry.


----------

